# clutch - small bag, purse, handbag



## goblinfly

nouveau soucis : ce petit sac est en fait une pochette à rabat mais je ne trouve pas de "jolie" traduction pour "clutch bag", avez-vous une idée?

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Gardefeu

Hum.. les travaux de dame, maitenant! Une aumonière?

comme ici, par exemple:
http://images.google.fr/images?q=au...=org.mozilla:fr:official&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## goblinfly

non, c'est plat et se plie en troiscomme une simple pochette


----------



## Gardefeu

Euh... _une pochette_, justement? il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de crochet, je passe mon tour...


----------



## Yul

Peut-être que le mot "pochette" pourrait faire l'affaire, non?
Yul


----------



## goblinfly

je cherchais quelque chose de plus raffiné mais je crois que ça fera l' affaire!


----------



## Yul

Il y aurait aussi le mot "trousse".Dans le domaine des collectibles, je verrais trousse (souvent en osier).
Yul


----------



## goblinfly

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> Euh... _une pochette_, justement? il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de crochet, je passe mon tour...


 Il n' est jamais trop tard!!! en ce moment c' est la folie des amigurumis : des personnages comme hello kitty, pucca, hamtaro, pikachu, etc.... sous forme de poupée crochetée et en plus c' est très simple à réaliser! je n' ai pas encore le droit de mettre de liens mais tu peux voir ce que ça donne déjà via google images en mettant "crochet amigurumi" si ça te tente!
​


----------



## edwingill

peu usité *petit violon*


----------



## Gardefeu

Non, non, edwingill, quite off the target! a _pochette_ is a sort of little violin they used in the XVIIth century. Here we're talking about a real bag!


----------



## Yul

Pochette: 

Entre autres, selon Larousse, "sac à main et sans poignée".

Mais à la vérité, si j'avais la photo du "clutchbag" en question, ça aiderait. 

Mais à l'avance, je sais fort bien qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un "violon de très petite taille" que le terme ancien "pochette" pourrait désigner.
Yul


----------



## Cath.S.

Une pochette est aussi un carré de tissu, assorti ou non à la cravate, que certains hommes laissent, par souci d'élégance, dépasser de la poche poitrine de leur veste.
Comme sur cette photo.


----------



## goblinfly

merci mais les modèles que je traduis sont destinés exclusivement aux femmes et on parle bien d' un petit sac comme ceux que l' on voit dans les milieux chics ou les soirées mondaines, je croyais qu' il y avait un terme précis pour ce genre d accessoires mais pochette suffira!


----------



## Cath.S.

goblinfly said:
			
		

> merci mais les modèles que je traduis sont destinés exclusivement aux femmes et on parle bien d' un petit sac comme ceux que l' on voit dans les milieux chics ou les soirées mondaines, je croyais qu' il y avait un terme précis pour ce genre d accessoires mais pochette suffira!


Je voulais juste apprendre à nos amis anglophones un sens supplémentaire du mot _pochette_.


----------



## Yul

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&q=3D+ROSES+BEADED+SILK+Clutch+Pochette+...&btnG=Search


----------



## goblinfly

egueule said:
			
		

> Je voulais juste apprendre à nos amis anglophones un sens supplémentaire du mot _pochette_.


Ouuups!!! désolée!


----------



## Gil

D'après les images de Google, je ne vois pas de différence entre un "sac à main" et un "clutch bag".
Selon le Petit Robert, une pochette est un :


> 5¨ Petit sac à main sans poignée ni bandoulière.


Question:
les "clutch bag" ont-ils des poignées ou des bandoulières?


----------



## goblinfly

Gil said:
			
		

> D'après les images de Google, je ne vois pas de différence entre un "sac à main" et un "clutch bag".
> Selon le Petit Robert, une pochette est un :
> 
> Question:
> les "clutch bag" ont-ils des poignées ou des bandoulières?


le modèle que j' ai en tout cas n' en possède pas.


----------



## Gil

goblinfly said:
			
		

> le modèle que j' ai en tout cas n' en possède pas.


Ça semble correspondre à la définition de "pochette".  Désolé si ça ne fait pas assez chic.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> Question:
> les "clutch bag" ont-ils des poignées ou des bandoulières?


Logiquement non, Gil, puisque l'on doit s'y cramponner (clutch).


----------



## goblinfly

Gil said:
			
		

> Ça semble correspondre à la définition de "pochette".  Désolé si ça ne fait pas assez chic.


 je n' ai pas dit que je voulais faire chic mais le thème est le glamour, raison pour laquelle je cherchais autre chose que pochette mais comme je l' ai déjà dit, cela fera l' affaire de toute façon!


----------



## Yul

Forzieri, Gucci, Fendi qui ne font pas dans le "one-dollar store" emploient ce terme de pochette.
Yul


----------



## goblinfly

Merci beaucoup Yul!


----------



## Tresley

Le Grand Dictionnaire de Québec offers 'le sac-pochette' as the translation for 'clutch bag'.


----------



## j-pierre

Could anyone tell me what a "clutch purse" is? thanks.


----------



## dewsy

Bonjour

C'est un sac à main sans poignée - une pochette.


----------



## j-pierre

Thank you, but then again why "clutch"?


----------



## bpipoly

Le mot "clutch" fait référence à l'action qu'on fait en portant une pochette. C'est un verbe qui veut dire, dans ce cas, "to grasp and hold tightly".

The post may also be helpful.


----------



## j-pierre

Thank you so much, looks so obvious...afterwards.


----------



## bpipoly

Oui, ce n'est pas évident ! Bonne continuation !


----------



## lassothemoon

Comment dit-on "clutch", comme un petit sac à main?
She also has a red clutch.
Elle a aussi une couvée rouge.  ?

Merci!


----------



## Brestoise

Une pochette.


----------



## Transfer_02

I have seen "sac clutch" on French webstores (like Esprit etc).  It can also be called  "une pochette".

I think "couvée" is something to do with chicks (feathered variety)

BTW it is in the dictionary: http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/clutch


----------



## lassothemoon

Thank you very much!  Sorry... I saw it in the dictionary, but I didn't know which translation to use in this context!


----------



## Transfer_02

Yeah.  Dictionaries suck.


----------

